# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma

## klasbak123

ik heb soms hele rare stukjes in mijn sperma zitten lijken wel rubberen klodders? heeft iemand enig idee hoe dit zou kunnen komen?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

